
40 Percent of N.Y. Tenants May Not Pay Rent This Month. What Happens Then? - nutshell89
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/31/nyregion/coronavirus-landlords-eviction-tenants.html
======
psychlops
After the dust settles from the countless lawsuits, states will be forced to
pay the difference as they ordered the shutdowns. State taxes will need to be
raised on those who were lucky enough to keep their jobs.

Any remaining funds that can't be borrowed from the federal government will be
foisted on the next generation through clever extensions, delays or creative
financing.

